# May I inquire



## tshadowchaser (Jul 25, 2008)

May I inquire if at the time of GM Parkers death or any time shortly before it , did any of the senior members of the art get together by phone, mail, e-mail, what have you,  to try to figure out who might take over as head of the system?  
OR perhaps, was it , that all just did there own thing thinking that they would head there own branch of the art or everyone would say YES he should be the one to lead us.
I ask this only as a question and with no disrespect intended and I am most certainly not trying to stir the pot.


----------



## Doc (Jul 26, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> May I inquire if at the time of GM Parkers death or any time shortly before it , did any of the senior members of the art get together by phone, mail, e-mail, what have you,  to try to figure out who might take over as head of the system?
> OR perhaps, was it , that all just did there own thing thinking that they would head there own branch of the art or everyone would say YES he should be the one to lead us.
> I ask this only as a question and with no disrespect intended and I am most certainly not trying to stir the pot.



In as much as the IKKA as an entity belonged to the Parker family, it would have been a tad presumptuous to think anyone, or group of people outside the family could decide how they were going to run their business, or dictate the direction of the art.

As far as people "doing their own thing," most left the IKKA because they were asked to, or because there was no one in the Parker Family qualified to continue teaching those of substantial rank.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2008)

Doc said:


> In as much as the IKKA as an entity belonged to the Parker family, it would have been a tad presumptuous to think anyone, or group of people outside the family could decide how they were going to run their business, or dictate the direction of the art.
> 
> As far as people "doing their own thing," most left the IKKA because they were asked to, or because there was no one in the Parker Family qualified to continue teaching those of substantial rank.


 

Then how did everybody get promotedm if there was no one qualify to continue teacing? Sorry had to ask.


----------



## Doc (Jul 26, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Then how did everybody get promotedm if there was no one qualify to continue teacing? Sorry had to ask.



I didn't say there was no one qualified to continue teaching, I said there was no one in the Parker Family qualified. No one in the family was even a black belt, and Edmund didn't receive his from me for a few years. For most, unless the bulk of the seniors stayed as a committee, the IKKA would have been a "dead end" ultimately ruled by non-martial artist. Ultimately Mrs. Parker chose one of the remaining black belts to be "her guy," and "promoted" him every year until he achieved the rank she needed.

But as far as other promotions, I feel that if you want to know something personal about someone you should ask them. Why would you come to a forum and ask where everybody got their rank. How would any one person be able to answer such a question, other than for themselves?

For the record, I held rank before I began study with Mr. Parker in 1963, and was promoted to 7th by him before he passed, but in general do not feel rank is of any measure anymore, and I do not wear stripes. I feel the man should speak for himself, if there is any real validity and integrity to what he does.

However for those that over value those things, I will speak for myself only. 

After Mr. Parker passed, I was recruited by the late Dr. Bernd Weiss, an officer in the American Teachers Association of the Martial Arts (ATAMA), who asked me to be a part of the creation of the first Southern California Chapter of the organization.

Senior Grandmaster of Shaolin Kempo, and former Parker student, Ralph Castro along with Grandmaster Duke Moore, had created ATAMA years earlier.

Of course I knew Grandmaster Castro, and I knew Dr. Weiss from the old days with the American Federation of Independent Karate-do (A.F.I.S.K.), and all including Duke Moore were good friends of Ed Parker. 

After helping to form the local chapter, I was elected to the position of Vice-President, and held the office and re-elected every year by the members for five years. The Chapter included other notable members from various disciplines including Grandmaster Douglas Wong, Pendekar Clifford Stewart, Grandmaster David Bellman, (who was also the national secretary treasurer), the late Sijo Edwin Hamile, Professor Eugene Sedeno, Professor Len Riley, and numerous others. (Cant remember everybody at the moment).

I conducted seminars and clinics throughout Southern California during my tenure as Vice President teaching amongst many styles and disciplines, and in front of and with their Grandmasters as well.

At a National Seminar gathering of ATAMA held at Valley College, I was asked to do a grandmaster presentation along with Tak Kubota, who had just recently became a member, and was awarded an 8th with Ralph Castros blessings and presence. Over the years, I was similarly awarded a 9th, and 10th from ATAMA.

Further, I also was awarded a 9th by the World Federation of Karate-do, and  had my school certified as the only outside of the style school sanctioned by them as well. This diploma was signed by many including Sijo Edwin Hamile of West Coast Shotokan, and Dr. Bernd Weiss who had ascended to President of ATAMA..

Over time, I have also received a 9th from DanZan Ryu Grandmasters, Dominic and Helen Corollo, along with a "Guru" Ranking in Pukulan Kilat Silat from Pendekar Cliff Stewart, who is registered with the Indonesian Government, and a "Senior Guru" ranking in Within Arms Reach, (W.A.R.) among others. At the moment, this is all I can remember.

I also have rankings and have trained in Five Animal, Shotokan, and Hapkido, and have the diplomas and the appropriate signed certificates.

Although belt rankings are not as important to me as some, I am particularly proud of the fact that I have found approval and validation of my skill and knowledge across a broad spectrum of disciplines and their Grandmasters, but even so, still hold my last diploma from Ed Parker Sr. as an invaluable and cherished document.

Others will have to speak for themselves, and I suggest you "ask nicely."


----------



## Doc (Jul 26, 2008)

edit: by tshadowchaser

DUPLICATE POST


----------



## marlon (Jul 26, 2008)

i believe that GM Castro calls his art shaolin kenpo and not shaolin kempo.  It is good to read your different rankings, and i would like to say that in my few interactions with you Doc, you are a man whose skill and knowledge speak for themselves.  With respect

Marlon


----------



## Doc (Jul 26, 2008)

marlon said:


> i believe that GM Castro calls his art shaolin kenpo and not shaolin kempo.  It is good to read your different rankings, and i would like to say that in my few interactions with you Doc, you are a man whose skill and knowledge speak for themselves.  With respect
> 
> Marlon



Thanks, I guess I go too far back. I remember when everyone did either plain wrap "Kenpo," or "Kajukenbo."


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry Doc I was not trying to offend just trying to understand, so basically they did the same as most Korean aBB when they got on the plane and a GM when they got off.:asian:


----------



## Doc (Jul 26, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Sorry Doc I was not trying to offend just trying to understand, so basically they did the same as most Korean aBB when they got on the plane and a GM when they got off.:asian:



No sir, I never thought you were trying to offend. I just try to be straight forward and get the info out sometimes. I never thought that for a second. I just write. 

As far as others promotions, I have no direct information on anything I didn't participate in personally. Validity must be established by the individual to your satisfaction, not mine sir.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2008)

Doc said:


> No sir, I never thought you were trying to offend. I just try to be straight forward and get the info out sometimes. I never thought that for a second. I just write.
> 
> As far as others promotions, I have no direct information on anything I didn't participate in personally. Validity must be established by the individual to your satisfaction, not mine sir.


 
Actually I need no Validation, if I need something I would rather ask someon elike you and get the best response at the time. I was just wondering thats is all. Thank you so much.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you Doc for your explanation


----------

